

Some Asians College Strategy: Don't Check Asian - lwc123
http://www.usatoday.com/news/education/story/2011-12-03/asian-students-college-applications/51620236/1?csp=24&kjnd=tSURpFGpLNi2TpNlfTs1DEBRSJeYGpvQ7L50hafjqV0H5j7x0hJ8u2lsGHlRrIjp-39d76dfb-63b2-449a-8f45-31c410aa4bda_2atXzGZ8X7dD1wSudvLP0vNfw+Ow1NXzDRZ2nyEJexCKymb9vz2NcayCmAClS/Ha

======
tokenadult
This wire service story has already been submitted to HN:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3309108>

